# Omega SpeedMaster MoonWatch Apollo 11 XI Limited Edition 5848/7969 Serial Number: 77730681



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, 
I recently purchased a beautiful Speedy off Chrono24 from a seller in Bucharest. I asked for extensive images of the watch, images of the paperwork, serial number, seller's drivers license besides the watch, note written besides the watch etc to confirm the seller DOES indeed have the watch i have no doubt about that. Everything was very smooth until i transferred the funds and seller ghosted. I am certain the seller does indeed still have the watch.
Please keep an eye out for the watch as there are not many of this model in circulation with paperwork etc.
Appreciate your help and if anyone has advice please do let me know.


Watch: Omega SpeedMaster MoonWatch Apollo 11
Serial Number: 77730681
Number: 5848/7969


----------



## PricoMigdala (Feb 20, 2015)

Who is the seller ?


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

It was a private seller, I have images of the seller's drivers license and bank card.
Are you able to help?


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

What a nightmare. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I doubt the information you have is legit. Most likely identity theft involved. Sad story. I fear little may come of it.


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

The information is legitimate. I have found many buyers who have fallen to scams perpetrated by Vasile Panit and had sent him funds for a variety of different Omega models. I would be grateful if anyone who finds any images of the Apollo to let me know to try recover my loss.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry for the loss. Have you reported it to the police? They'd be more capable to help you out. With high priced items (or any for that matter) it's always good to pay using PayPal or other means where there is buyers protection for your purchase. Always avoid direct wire transfer. Also helps to look up their other for sale ads and other postings on the forum to see if they're legit to begin with. I truly hope the cops can help you out.


----------



## Eclectic Taste (Nov 18, 2019)

Did you pay using Chrono24's portal? They should offer some form of buyer protection.


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

How do people like these sleep at night? Shame.


----------

